#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  eligibility for csir ugc net

## reddy6994

Iam having 75% in mtech but having 54% in btech am i eligible for csir jrf ??





  Similar Threads: UGC-CSIR JRF/NET Junior Research Fellowship/National Eligibility Test Engineering Sciences eligibility for csir ugc net CSIR- JRF question papers CSIR Engg question June, 2013 CSIR Engineering Science Question Paper for UGC NET free pdf download

----------

